#ubuntu-hn 2011-01-19
<Rcart> hello
<DiegoTc> hola
<DiegoTc> k tal Rcart
<Rcart> nah, estaba viendo el movimiento en la lista de correo y parece que habra reunion pronto
<Rcart> lastimosamente no podre ir porque los fines de semana tengo que trabajar en unas cosas
<Rcart> y bueno, solo pasaba para saludar a los que se cruzan por aqui (:
<Rcart> espero les vaya bien. Saludos
